# What is your ass sucking type?



## Bardo (Dec 4, 2012)

Instead of being listed by your main cognitive function you could be listed by the one that's smallest, the one you're worst with.

I think it's funny that we all suck titanic amounts ass in certain ways as well as the fact we're all good at something, I'm tired of hearing what everyone's good at.

How badly do you suck? 

Se edition:

I wash my hands sometimes and forget to stop washing them because I'm thinking really hard about something that probably doesn't actually matter at all. 

I think I sometimes get hypnotized by my own movements or posture which is ridiculous. 

The other day I walked for ten minutes down the wrong road for no reason and had to go back, it took ages to retrack and it was cold and raining really hard. 

Sometimes when people see me do this kind of stuff they have like open mouthed disbelief at what they're seeing lol.


----------



## Sinthemoon (Jan 9, 2013)

My inferior Fi gives me a low frustration treshold for injustice.

That's right, even my inferior is badass.


----------



## Elinor Dashwood (Mar 3, 2011)

Aw, man, I thought this was gonna be a thread about what type of ass-sucker we are.



*sigh*


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

Notice some toothbrushes at Walmart that happen to match my socks.
"IT'S A SIGN!!"
Attractive guy walks by and grabs one of the toothbrushes of destiny.
"IT'S ALL SO CLEAR NOW HE'S OBVIOUSLY MY SOUL MATE GOD IS TRYING TO TELL ME SOMETHING!!"
...
"Fuck you, Ni."
*walks away in shame*


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Let's see....I think I'm either a Ne inferior or a Fe inferior, honestly don't know which one the situation I get into often is.

*Watches something on the TV about some serial rapist going around killing everyone*
Me: What the fuck!? How come there is laws that protect the rapist from not being skewered? We should go back to Transylvania times and just gut the fuck out of all of the criminals that do wrong. I want to see all of those fuckers dead! We should rape all criminals! I hate everyone!

or this

*Some girl explains about how they don't masturbate all that often*
Me: OMG! Girls don't actually like to have sex at all! They just want to fuck men so that they can con them out of their money and emotions! I really fucking hate women.

I just...have a tendency of exploding random rants that don't make any sense on someone. I don't really think when I talk most of the time. The thing is, I don't even know why the fuck I explode like this. I think this is some sort of Inferior Extroverted function gone wrong. Inferior Fe seems obvious, but these are so incredibly random as fuck that I don't know.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

Inferior Fe version:

Someone tells me a story that's supposed to elicit sympathy or empathy.

Me: blank stare


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

Even though i'm a Ne-inferior, I'm pretty ok with Ne, I guess.

Weird for me is Se:

"So you go there and do this. Go!"

Me: What? How? When? Why?!


----------



## Tru7h (Oct 16, 2012)

You do it because it is fun and mysterious...

No not really. On the same track as you doc. As for me, I am not sure of my inferior quite yet. I am waiting on my "What's my personality type?" analysis to confirm if I am an ISTP or something else.


----------



## etranger (Jan 17, 2013)

Fun with Se:

Me: Hey how's it going, I haven't seen you around before--are you new?
Classmate: No. I'm in your class.
Me: Which class?
Classmate: All of them. All four. I've been seeing you for three hours a day for the past six months.
Me: Well. Nice to meet you... -_-


----------



## pizzapie (Oct 23, 2012)

Inferior Ne:

Walking down the street. Suddenly realizes I've been walking the wrong way because of some reason. Decides to turn around but somehow ends up in an alley.

POSSIBILITIES:
-death
-death
-rape
-murder
-random person comes out of that window up there and confesses love to the trash can behind me
-then proceeds to die
-but the trash can talks back

Or...
"Hey, do you have any ideas for this group project that we all need to contribute to or else we'll fail this class?"
Me: *damn you inferior Ne* "uhh yeah the color blue is pretty right? rainbows. And the washington monument! yeah. Let's go with that."
"...."

OR
English teacher: "Please analyze this scene of the novel in a paragraph response"
Me: ....dammit

Oh Ne. So far away


----------



## deftonePassenger (Jun 18, 2012)

My Ne, which is generally an effective, never ending pit of wit/wisdom, will sometimes cause me to blurt out outlandish things in the middle of a group of people. And then it's down to my Se to deal with the ensuing LOLWTF's, which I am SO shit at. I have to ask myself what the fuck I'm doing before I can act or speak. Tis a curse.


----------



## mental blockstack (Dec 15, 2011)

Fe can occasionally be overly polite with a new person, and verge toward sucking their ass


----------



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)

Ick inferior Ni is the worst. Expect a lot of existentialism. I go to church every week now because of a rather cruel bout of Ni.

Dark, dreary confusion. No motivation. Paranoia.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

Inferior Se is the worst IMO:

Walks into a bar; it's fun non-threatening, but crowded and has tons of lights and music:

"Fuck this is too much; I better get drinking to get rid of this overstimulation" - in my head

20 minutes later

"Dude that's your 4th Long Island! wtf? It's not water" ISTP friend.

Me: "Oh is it?" 

Continues sipping the long island until I start to get dizzy.



I'm a singer and like to perform.
"Oh shit that's a lot of lights. Jeez I'm the center of attention, how am I going to focus on my breathing?" - my head
Eyes closed..begin singing.
"wooo! fuckin great dude"- ESTP prob in the bar 
"I need quiet guys sorry" - said as a joke but I need to hear my pitches!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


At work: 
"Please highlight all competitor names; there may be 10 of them on each page" - boss
Me: "How many pages"
Boss: "400; it should be easy cause you're good at computers"
Me doing the task: "Omg how on earth can I get all of these when some aren't even spelled in a way that I can use a simple find. This is going to take forever to comb over". 
Me: hands it in
Boss: "You missed about 30 when I ran it through"
Me: "Im sorry, i'm not feeling well today; I'm going to have to call out".

Next day: "Task was reassigned to another worker, she said she didn't want to do the programming part, so you're stuck with that difficult mess" (Coworker is an ISTJ). 
Me: Finishes task in 1/8th the time it took me to do that fucking highlighting, and there was no stress involved.

Boss: "how is that simpler than that; you make no sense, but you get stuff done".


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

Elinor Dashwood said:


> Aw, man, I thought this was gonna be a thread about what type of ass-sucker we are.
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh*


Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

There was a banjo in the house in a prominent location for weeks and I didn't notice it. I was like, "When did this banjo get here?" Much laughter at my expense was had. Good times.

Forgetting why I went into a room, usually the kitchen. I'll just be standing with the refrigerator door open, apparently I get distracted from everyday living by thoughts.

Getting annoyed by overly detailed tasks. Noticing sounds that drive me crazy but then I can't tune them out.

Becoming very physical, almost out of my control, when experiencing strong emotions. Needing to be in complete isolation to calm down. 

I'm thinking these are likely products of inferior Se.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

LOL yeah i drove for 30 minutes the wrong way the other day, woops haha


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

Inferior Fe is a bitch. Childhood Fe caused me to suppress a lot of my natural tendencies so I'd stay out of trouble at home when it could be helped and at school almost all the time, while making me an unbelievably nice and polite people-pleaser to most without having a real backbone. And my sensitivity towards attacks on me... *shudders*. Its slight redeeming qualities did not suffice though.

It took until high school for it to start slowly dying down to it's natural (read: stowed back far away) state where it rarely shows it's face. I care far more for myself now, and don't care about what others think. Start trying to guilt me, make me sad or feel empathetic. Even as a kid it never worked. Sure as hell doesn't work now. Depending on what it is, my response is anywhere from a blank stare to saying outright that I don't care to laughter.

Now when it wants to bitch at me, it does so with its awkward appearances on some of the most uncalled for occasions :dry:

EDIT: I'd also like to note that I thought the topic of this thread was VERY different... Which is why I came in the first place.


----------



## turmauge (Jun 14, 2011)

hailfire said:


> EDIT: I'd also like to note that I thought the topic of this thread was VERY different... Which is why I came in the first place.


Yeah I'm not super clear on it either. So you want to hear about how bad we are at using our inferior?


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

turmauge said:


> Yeah I'm not super clear on it either. So you want to hear about how bad we are at using our inferior?


He's saying that right now, our types focus on the things we're good at. You're ____ type if you're good at ____. And he's tired of hearing about what everyone's good at.
So if our types were determined by/focused on what we suck at-- for example, an Se type would be someone who sucks at Se-- what would those types look like?

so ya basikly tak abowt ur nitemair ekspeerianses wit ur infeeriyur funkshun


----------



## etranger (Jan 17, 2013)

roastingmallows said:


> Dark, dreary confusion. No motivation. Paranoia.


My ESFP buddy is exactly like this--he gets the The Funk. It's like normal conversation, and then all of sudden, we're in a David Lynch movie. So this is an interesting insight.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

Dominant Fe and inferior Ti- you can easily forget what you were talking about. What you were saying was going to make a connection, but Fe made you speak so passionately that you lost track. You may have to pause for a little while for your Ti to kick in. You sit in angst, hoping it comes back.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Inferior Si is ridiculous. Painfully ridiculous. 

It will make me overly aware of certain details I _never _pay attention to, and then I freak out over them. Hence why I can have random hypochondriac moments. Example: 

_Whoa, weird, hmmm, there's a random mysterious pain in my shoulder DEAR LORD I'M GOING TO DIE OF LUNG CANCER. 

_Or sometimes it's just this over-awareness of the stupidest things. Like sometimes I will be walking in the grocery store and I feel weird because I'm actually paying attention to how I'm walking. And then I freak out, wondering whether or not I'm walking normally, and so I'll proceed to probably look like some idiot with stiff legs walking down the aisles or something. 

Which is weird because these are things I never, ever notice normally. Or I'll get paranoid over how I have to do something, because I'm so unsure of the details of how I have to do it (while normally I wouldn't eve care). So while I normally hate instructions, sometimes I'll want super detailed no-idiot-could-mess-this-up instructions.  

Inferior Si can also make me really reserved. Not just my typical "alone time" reserved, but I'll get stuck inside of my head. It's like cabin fever but inside of my mind. Usually my thoughts will begin to take on a fairly negative tinge. I just start getting really depressed. The stuff that usually makes me happy and energetic I will feel like I just don't have the energy for.


----------



## Bardo (Dec 4, 2012)

More Se.

I used to chew pen lids till they were all warped and twisted and crunch pens into fragments, my teeth on one side are more worn from how much I used to do that sort of thing.

Sometimes I'll tear a piece of paper into tiny little squares, then roll up all the squares into little tubes or someting, stuff like that can just get me going for ages lol.

I tap my feet, bounce my leg, drum things, tap things, have to randomly stand up and pace for a couple of minutes, sometimes I have to go for a big walk, like 4 hours of walking just for the sake of it. Might do that in a bit lol.


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

Inferior Se: 

Sitting around in the apartment like a lazy shit after work. I'm quite certain a sack of composting deer pellets would have a more interesting existence, at least they've, uhh, moved before.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Bardo said:


> More Se.
> 
> I used to chew pen lids till they were all warped and twisted and crunch pens into fragments, my teeth on one side are more worn from how much I used to do that sort of thing.
> 
> ...


Whoa, I do that too. Not sure if it's inferior Se, lol. But I totally do the pen thing. Bad habit. I eat my writing implements. x3 And I cannot stay still physically. I bounce. Tap things. Pace. I often pace around and talk to myself (or just pace) to work out my thoughts. 

I also feel like my thoughts are so loud that people can hear them. I always joke that I'm thinking too loudly. Sometimes my "thoughts" will block out what people are saying.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Some reasons why inferior Te sucks ass:



Not being able to construct a sentence verbally without rehearsing the damn thing.
Coming off blunt - when it's not intended.
Poor at explaining oneself.
You nitpick at people when stressed.
You become "too" honest.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

deftonePassenger said:


> My Ne, which is generally an effective, never ending pit of wit/wisdom, will sometimes cause me to blurt out outlandish things in the middle of a group of people. And then it's down to my Se to deal with the ensuing LOLWTF's, which I am SO shit at. I have to ask myself what the fuck I'm doing before I can act or speak. Tis a curse.


Urm, you don't have Se. Which is probably why you struggle. Si would hold less information. But I don't think Se= politeness. The more Se you've got, the more in tune you are with the physical world. You must think that S's are automatic social angels or something, but that's not necessarily true. I've seen an INTP that was cool as a fan. But, because I'm an SF and he's an NT, trying to find common ground (through our functions) was a little bit challenging. I bet if you were around Ns only you'd probably be much better off and less challenged.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

firedell said:


> Some reasons why inferior Te sucks ass:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd also like to say... (at least for me)...* being poor at following... objective. Logic. *

Don't get in an argument with me. 

It does NOT matter if you are actually making more sense objectively and if everyone thinks you are the sane one. 90% of my logic is very subjective thus if in my world, 1 + 1 = -3453, it does NOT matter if in the real world 1 + 1 = 2. To me it will always be 1 + 1 = -3453 and no amount of fact-showing, persistent arguing or emphatic manners of communicating will persuade me (especially when in an irritated mood). 

However I should also add I am AWARE of the objective logic but sometimes it gets buried deep and when Te is being buried beneath the other functions you have to sit back and look back. Hindsight is 20-20. You'll realize you were wrong and you weren't making much sense.

So in summary, the inferior Te in me makes it so I acknowledge objective logic and reasoning but I PREFER to ignore it... lol (could also explain spontaneous spurts of bad decision making and defiant behaviour)


----------



## deftonePassenger (Jun 18, 2012)

brittauzenne said:


> Urm, you don't have Se. Which is probably why you struggle. Si would hold less information. But I don't think Se= politeness. The more Se you've got, the more in tune you are with the physical world. You must think that S's are automatic social angels or something, but that's not necessarily true. I've seen an INTP that was cool as a fan. But, because I'm an SF and he's an NT, trying to find common ground (through our functions) was a little bit challenging. I bet if you were around Ns only you'd probably be much better off and less challenged.


Maybe I've got the wrong cognitive function, but that's not what I meant at all


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

deftonePassenger said:


> Maybe I've got the wrong cognitive function, but that's not what I meant at all


you said something about blurting unfitting comments into a circle, and said that if your S was stronger your comments would make more sense..so what are you talking about? cuz im pretty sure i understood what you said.


----------



## deftonePassenger (Jun 18, 2012)

brittauzenne said:


> you said something about blurting unfitting comments into a circle, and said that if your S was stronger your comments would make more sense..so what are you talking about? cuz im pretty sure i understood what you said.


I meant that the random comments due to my Ne and when I'm left to deal with the reactions, I begin to use Se (unsuccessfully). Maybe it's not Se. I don't know enough about each function.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

deftonePassenger said:


> I meant that the random comments due to my Ne and when I'm left to deal with the reactions, I begin to use Se (unsuccessfully). Maybe it's not Se. I don't know enough about each function.


Well yeah. I don't believe that you have Se. I don't think a person can have Se and Si at the same time. Thats just going to add confusion. But Ne. That makes sense. and yeah, if your Si is low then you might get lost lol. I have low Ti and high Fe so I know what you mean. I can get too passionate in my words and forget my point. You could get too N-ish and then forget the real world implications of what your saying. HA. interesting. But as far as functions go, i think that personality page is a good start.


----------



## deftonePassenger (Jun 18, 2012)

brittauzenne said:


> Well yeah. I don't believe that you have Se. I don't think a person can have Se and Si at the same time. Thats just going to add confusion. But Ne. That makes sense. and yeah, if your Si is low then you might get lost lol. I have low Ti and high Fe so I know what you mean. I can get too passionate in my words and forget my point. You could get too N-ish and then forget the real world implications of what your saying. HA. interesting. But as far as functions go, i think that personality page is a good start.


I get what you're saying about yourself, MBTI-wise. And thanks, ill go check out that page.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

Me using Si:

Person: "Hey it's good to see you again"

Me: "Hey.... how are you?"

Person: "You don't remember my name, do you?"

Me: "Uh, well, sorry"

*face palm*


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

Don't think I've had noticeable issues with inferior Si since I was a kid. 
My mother used to notice my mind not being on what I was doing for household duties like dusting. I used to think "how can you expect me to even *get* through something like dusting if my mind is expected to be here. My brain will be screaming please please pleeeeease give me something to chew on wile you move your arm around pretending to do what your mother told you to do". Spell-check has helped a lot too. Otherwise even small words will get spelled in random phonetic but oddly inconsistent ways - because I am lost in my idea.


----------



## Nope (Mar 13, 2011)

Inferior Fe.

-Passing cute girl suddenly smiles at me.

*Unemotionally spreads lips apart, and now looks like I'm trying to growl.

FUCK!


----------



## HeathenRose (Nov 11, 2012)

Inferior Ti
- Never taking sides
-Never able to say no


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I misunderstood the title... I'll be... leaving now... :ninja:


----------



## Waiting (Jul 10, 2011)

too hard to describe to the point i experience it, but its perfectionism... see (not even joking)


hmm, i cant even call it a problem because its a necessity, so there is something that is sometimes aggravating, but completely necessary.


----------



## Moya (May 22, 2012)

"...has that window always been there? I'm pretty sure that's new. How about that door over there?...
That's always been there too?"


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

HeathenRose said:


> Inferior Ti
> - Never taking sides
> -Never able to say no


You dont have Ti if youre an infp, if anything, you wouldnt understand what the general consensus is on a certain way to do something. And an inability to say no sounds more like an F thing.


----------



## HeathenRose (Nov 11, 2012)

oh sorry i feel stupid i was thinking inferior as in the least of the eight functions. iz stupid :sad:

what i mean then is inferior Te which makes me very messy and no good at organizing. I believe its also why I have trouble staying on topic.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

HeathenRose said:


> oh sorry i feel stupid i was thinking inferior as in the least of the eight functions. iz stupid :sad:
> 
> what i mean then is inferior Te which makes me very messy and no good at organizing. I believe its also why I have trouble staying on topic.


you shouldnt feel dumb, someone is teaching mb stuff really wrong. but Te wouldn't really help you with organizing, your F function is what would do that. a feeler will be unorganized when they dont understand themselves.


----------



## HeathenRose (Nov 11, 2012)

I just checked this site to find what Te is all about Extraverted Thinking (Te) (I know all about the Fi,Fe,Ni,Ne because those are my strongest according to the cognitive quiz on this site, but i know literally nothing about Ti and Te because I don't use them)


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

The King Of Dreams said:


> Me using Si:
> 
> Person: "Hey it's good to see you again"
> 
> ...


Hm? Si remembers names.


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith (Dec 8, 2010)

*someone expresses an opinion, typically about feelings or artistic intentions*

"I disagree."
"Why?"
"Because bejabababaabahadadavaha.....gah, I dunno. I just know it's wrong, okay?"
"You can't just say something's wrong. You have to back it up."
"I guess I'm not backing it up then."

*subsequent feeling of shame and isolation at being unable to express myself*


----------



## Hugty (Jun 30, 2012)

The King Of Dreams said:


> Me using Si:
> 
> Person: "Hey it's good to see you again"
> 
> ...


Same exact thing with me . I remember the face and quite a bit about the person but just don't remember the name, as if its the only thing that I forget.

I also get distracted very easily and often forget many things that I have to do. I literally have to spend 5-10 minutes once at home sitting down and thinking of everything I have to do and appointments I have in the next 24-48 hours to make sure I prepare at least a bit, I still forget some things, ugh.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

josue0098 said:


> Hm? Si remembers names.


That's the impression I always had. It's a sensory detail that-OH WHO AM I KIDDING...... I GOT IT WRONG AGAIN! DANG IT!


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

Hugty said:


> Same exact thing with me . I remember the face and quite a bit about the person but just don't remember the name, as if its the only thing that I forget.
> 
> I also get distracted very easily and often forget many things that I have to do. I literally have to spend 5-10 minutes once at home sitting down and thinking of everything I have to do and appointments I have in the next 24-48 hours to make sure I prepare at least a bit, I still forget some things, ugh.


Yeah, the bane of my existence.....


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

josue0098 said:


> Hm? Si remembers names.


I wish my Si did the things Si is said to do. Why can't I remember anything and be a robot that remembers everything and do weird bodily things that revolve around making sandwiches the exact same way without an instruction guide? I just know facts that amuse me, and live inside of my head. ;.;

Seriously, I'm fucking awful with names. I can't even tell the difference between two other people most of the time, and unless you are distinguishable or made an impression on me, then I probably won't even remember your face. I think this is normal for pretty much anyone though. Some people are just background noise to each other. Maybe Si remembers things that the user finds important. That would make sense.


----------



## Grau the Great (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm hugely disappointed by the content of this thread. My inferior N led me to assume that it was about an entirely different, more exciting topic based on the title.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

josue0098 said:


> Hm? Si remembers names.


I don't use Si at all. Is that why I am brutal with names? lol


----------



## surgery (Apr 16, 2010)

Tru7h said:


> No not really. On the same track as you doc. As for me, I am not sure of my inferior quite yet. I am waiting on my "What's my personality type?" analysis to confirm if I am an ISTP or something else.


This is actually kind of admirable. I feel like there are definitely people who, while not being fully certain of their type, would comment something like:

"Inferior Fe = me hating people"

Only to come back like a week later and be like "hermegoddddd, I'm actually an ESFJ!!1! lolll"


----------



## surgery (Apr 16, 2010)

PimpinMcBoltage said:


> I wish my Si did the things Si is said to do. Why can't I remember anything and be a robot that remembers everything and do weird bodily things that revolve around making sandwiches the exact same way without an instruction guide? I just know facts that amuse me, and live inside of my head. ;.;


haha, oh lawwwd, I think I know exactly which article you're talking about 



PimpinMcBoltage said:


> Maybe Si remembers things that the user finds important. That would make sense.


I'm inclined to believe this. Since Introverted mostly just means "self-referential", Si will mostly focus on absorbing information that's relevant to you and use it to "find yourself" in changing situations in order to "promote stability."


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

etranger said:


> Fun with Se:
> 
> Me: Hey how's it going, I haven't seen you around before--are you new?
> Classmate: No. I'm in your class.
> ...


I've had people tell me they were in my class before and had no idea they were, nor any recollection of them being in the class despie their knowing who I was. It can be awkward at times when I encounter someone who knows my name and starts talking to me, while I'm wondering, _Who is this person, how do they know my name, and where do they know me from?_


----------



## etranger (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah man, especially when they know your name. Sometimes I suspect that people who can remember names and faces must be cheating a little. I would be an excellent joke, wouldn't it, if S actually stood for pSychic powerS.


----------



## niffer (Dec 28, 2011)

Assuming I'm Ti inferior (and I've improved over the years)...

Saying "Um, like... like..." a million times while staring into space when trying to explain how I got to my conclusion on a more complicated topic and looking like a total bimbo doing it.

Having to stop moving, and take long pauses in conversation in order to figure out how something works.

Becoming a hermit for weeks at a time while life comes crashing down around you because there's something you need to get figured out. Spinning the same ideas through your head over and over again desperately, obsessively, pointlessly.

Crying due to information overload lol.

Although I've suspected for a while that I could be INFP, ENFP or ENTP, so meh this may not be accurate.


----------



## TPlume (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm not sure what function causes this is, essentially I suck at sitting still in one spot and focusing on one thing for a reasonable length of time.... hmm, let me think of a few others before finishing this post...hmm, I'm bad with sticking to tight schedules.... I suck at learning not to take unwanted risks, I would have procrastinated with something, end up having to do stuff (really important ones) very late, most of the time I would pull it off successfuly. I know I could have done better, I vow never to be in that spot again... yet history repeats itself.



pizzapie said:


> "Hey, do you have any ideas for this group project that we all need to contribute to or else we'll fail this class?"
> Me: *damn you inferior Ne* "uhh yeah the color blue is pretty right? rainbows. And the washington monument! yeah. Let's go with that."
> "...."
> 
> ...


Could you elaborate on those two? the first one was trouble with brainstorming right? how about the second one, trouble with condensing stuff into fewer words?... I'd like to more about the second one.

Aaaand, I also wanted to know how you experience the dominant Si (It could be my inferior function)


----------



## pizzapie (Oct 23, 2012)

TPlume said:


> Could you elaborate on those two? the first one was trouble with brainstorming right? how about the second one, trouble with condensing stuff into fewer words?... I'd like to more about the second one.
> 
> Aaaand, I also wanted to know how you experience the dominant Si (It could be my inferior function)


Yeah, the first one was trouble with brainstorming and coming up with new ideas :/ The second one was analyzing and looking for deeper meaning in things. I have a lot of trouble with seeing the significance in symbols in books and stuff. It just doesn't occur to me as I tend to read things in a very literal way. Like if the author puts a carousel in the story, I just see it as a carousel while someone else may interpret it as a symbol of the character's journey throughout the novel or something.

Dominant Si...hmm this is a tough one. I don't really know how to explain it. Certain physical things around me just strike up certain memories or feelings. This morning I made some toast and the smell of it made me think of when I was 7 and ate a whole loaf of apple cinnamon bread (it was delicious okay). I don't know how to explain it very well because it's just how I think. Are you considering being an ENFP since you said it may be your inferior? Inferior Si is a lot different than dominant Si.


----------

